# Age of Empires Multiplayer Question



## jrnetwork (Aug 10, 2005)

Im about to get my home network up and running and one of my favorite games is Age of Empires (this question is about Age of Empires II: The Conqueror's Expansion) and I want to know if I can play the game without connecting to the internet over my LAN. 

(i.e. - Im on Computer A and I want to play a friend onComputer B (in the network) without connecting to the internet and using MSN GameZone)

I know there are several options. There is

Internet TC/IP Connection for Direct Play
Local (LAN) TC/IP Connection
Modem Connection for Direct Play
Serial Connection for Direct Play

I am not sure about ANY of this so please tell me where I am wrong/right.

I think Internet TC/IP Connection for Direct Play is if you want to play another computer and know their IP address and both of you are on the internet. (Because a window pops up prompting you to put in the IP address of the PC who is hosting the game)

I think Local (LAN) TC/IP Connection is if your network is connected to the internet and you want to play another gamer on your network.

I think Modem Connection for Direct Play is if you want to play another gamer who is not in your network but has a modem (like playing online except there is no connection to the internet, just to the other person). (I say this because a window pops up prompting you to put in the phone number of the gamer who is hosting the game)

And I think Serial Connection for Direct Play is if your computers are connected (like they are in a Network) but you arent online.

Can someone please verify this?

I dont think this is necessary but the OSs are Win98 and XP-Pro


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you want to play a LAN game (over the network) then you will choose Local (LAN) TCP/IP. To get the IP address of the host, on the host go to command prompt (Start > run > type cmd) and then type ipconfig.


----------



## jrnetwork (Aug 10, 2005)

Does that mean that I wont need to be connected to the internet on my LAN?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

No, that is separate to the LAN. Are you connected via a router?

Also:

Internet TCP/IP is for online play
Modem is for multiplayer over a modem (28.8K or higher)
Serial is for multiplayer game over the Serial Connection (COM1 port)


----------



## jrnetwork (Aug 10, 2005)

Exactly what would a serial connection be? No im not connected to a router. Im using dial up and ICS. Im considering DSL, so if go for that ill get a router. About the Serial Connection? I have the dial up modem on COM1 on both computers. Can I connect those two to make the serial connection (with a standard telephone wire)?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The COM port is the D-shaped port with 9 pin holes. Usually you put out the old mouses on that port. The cable is unqiue so you would have to buy one. But I would recommend the LAN instead, so you should get the router instead 

I guess you can do modem to modem for now though.


----------



## jrnetwork (Aug 10, 2005)

Really? I always thought a COM Port was where the internal modems/ethernet cards got installed. Since my modem says its installed on COM2, im still confused.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

yep, it is... 

I thnk my 56K modem is on COM3 

COM1 is usually associated for serial connection devices.


----------



## mitkomitashki12 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey. I wanted to ask a question..
I have 2 computers at home. Is it possible to play from the computer with the modem with the computer which has a router that is connected to the modem(with a cable)?


----------



## supermaaan (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
I also have a problem with aoe2 multi player. I am very familiar with LAN and have played aoe2 a lot of times with computers connected via a switch. But I want to connect a lap computer with a desktop via bluetooth connection. I have a bluetooth dongle and I could manage only once to connect using a serial port connection (com4). But in the next time it (BT software) says that connected to com6 but the game supports up to com4. Im not sure thats where the problem is. Can anyone help me, please....
Thanks.

I have also tried a PAN(personal area n/w)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

More than likely. Yo should be able to change the com port in device manager though.


----------



## supermaaan (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanx,
I will try that.


----------



## supermaaan (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanx,
I will try that.


----------

